
OpenBSD 5.8 released - protomyth
http://www.openbsd.org/58.html
======
dfc
Nice:

    
    
      > Found my way upstairs and read hackernews
      > whining about comic sans and CVS.
    

Track 2, A Year in the Life.
[http://www.openbsd.org/lyrics.html#58d](http://www.openbsd.org/lyrics.html#58d)

------
snksnk
Also happy 20th birthday OpenBSD! The other email from Theo today:
[https://marc.info/?l=openbsd-
misc&m=144515087006177](https://marc.info/?l=openbsd-misc&m=144515087006177)
and/or
[http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.os.openbsd.misc/225844](http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.os.openbsd.misc/225844).

~~~
protomyth
from the e-mail:

    
    
      Chuck and I also worked on setting up the first 'anoncvs' to make sure
      noone was ever cut out from 'the language of diffs' again.  I guess
      that was the precursor for the github concept these days :-).  People
      forget, but even FSF was a walled garden at the time -- throwing tar
      files with vague logs over the wall every couple months.

------
protomyth
Do remember to apply the patches after the install
[http://www.openbsd.org/errata58.html](http://www.openbsd.org/errata58.html)

~~~
keithpeter
Does anyone have experience with the mtier binary update packages?

[https://stable.mtier.org/](https://stable.mtier.org/)

Looks interesting to us casual users with our 'dime Thinkpads'.

~~~
dfc
Congratulations, according to google you are the first person in the world to
use that phrase to refer to thinkpads:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=%22dime+thinkpads%22&ie=utf-...](https://www.google.com/search?q=%22dime+thinkpads%22&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8)

~~~
keithpeter
It was an allusion to these lyrics...

[http://forum.tfes.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=d2186vii9bsmjvhk45...](http://forum.tfes.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=d2186vii9bsmjvhk45aleri9d0&topic=3290.msg75711#msg75711)

...so credit where credit might be due.

Seriously, a recycled core-duo Thinkpad in good clean condition without broken
plastic round the PC card socket can be had for the price of a reasonable
restaurant meal (with wine) for two in the UK. And that is at the
neighbourhood family-run Italian, not the posh ones in Town.

~~~
dfc
An allusion to another one result wonder thinkpad phrase;) As far as the
quality of old thinkpads[1] go you are preaching to the choir. My thinkpad
fetish is actually why I googled your "globally unique dime phrase."

[1] Don't get me started on my new T550, I get depressed when I look at my old
T41 and then have to use the T550.

------
numbsafari
_The worm(6) now grows at a rate proportional to terminal size._

Finally...

------
Absentinsomniac
Glad they added sed -i, that should save some time. For me anyway.

------
frakturfreund
Just the demanded mandatory comment to complain about CVS and Comic Sans.
Whiiiiiiinne whine whine.... ;)

~~~
hobarrera
You only see the website in Comic Sans, because you actually installed Comic
Sans onto your system. The font isn't embedded, and those who didn't install
it just see plain sans.

~~~
protomyth
frakturfreund is responding to one of the release songs which dfc point to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10408606](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10408606)

Didn't I see an extension that would change a reference to Comic Sans to some
other font? People do go to the extremes.

------
walterbell
_> Added pvbus(4) paravirtual device tree root on virtual machines that are
running on hypervisors._

Which hypervisors are supported, e.g. is AWS an option?

~~~
Mordak
From the man page: [http://www.openbsd.org/cgi-bin/man.cgi/OpenBSD-
current/man4/...](http://www.openbsd.org/cgi-bin/man.cgi/OpenBSD-
current/man4/pvbus.4)

    
    
      Supported hypervisors
    
      KVM
        Kernel-based Virtual Machine
      Hyper-V
        Microsoft Hyper-V
      VMware
        VMware vSphere Hypervisor and ESXi
      Xen
        Xen VMM 
    

I don't believe OpenBSD on AWS is supported by Amazon, but there are several
VPS providers that either provide direct support for OpenBSD VMs, or let you
upload the ISO and install it yourself.

~~~
thaumaturgy
And since Linode is now switching over to KVM and has a direct-disk boot
option, that should mean you can run OpenBSD on them as well, which should
give Theo a nice case of indigestion.

~~~
felicianotech
We've gotten a few people say they got it running now. More choices for
everyone :)

